# Identifying hand planes



## dkarleskint

Our small City of Roses (Portland Oregon) has been hit by continual snow storms over the last week, now we are pretty much shut down with 1-2 feet of snow. So I’ve had some time to drag out the old hand planes I purchased 20+ years ago with the thought of cleaning them up and maybe even trying my hand at tuning. My first effort has been to identify what I have. I believe I have most identified correctly;

Stanley # 9 ¼ later model and # 110 earlier model. I did not post pix of these due to the 5 pix limit per post.

Stanley # 6 circa 1902 – 1907









Stanley # 7 circa 1874 – 1884








The mystry # 5 ?













I think it’s a # 5 or equivalent. I can’t identify it. The iron is stamped Mohawk Shelburne but it does not have the other identifying marks it should have. It is also an unusual size (I think), 14” long and 2 7/16 wide. The only other identifiable mark is “Made in USA” cast into to sole / bottom between the frog and tote. There is also a faint oval depression cast into the bottom at the heel. I can’t identify any letters or numbers in it. 









The underside of the frog has the number 317 on the right side and 1 on the left. The underside of the lever cap has the number 397 stamped on it. Also the adjusting nut looks to be aluminum and the “Y” lever is not cast. I think it’s japanned not painted black but I am just guessing.

Can anyone identify this plane? 
I am a neophyte to hand planes. I don’t know the value, if any, of these tools. I have a project planed in which I will need planes so i'd planed to rebuild/tune these. Any advice on if this is a good idea or how to select the first victim would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks,
doug


----------



## Handyman

You can look on this web site for help with your hand planes http://www.datamp.org/ it has a wealth of knowledge. By the way thats a nice collection of planes.


----------



## dkarleskint

Handyman, thanks for the reply. I checked the link you provided but without any identifying marks or patent dates I didn't get very far. I _think _I have all the planes correctly identified except the last one on the list. Without further input I'm thinking that will be the sacrificial plane to practice _tuning_ on. It just seems like a lesser quality tool.


----------



## thekctermite

This is an excellent resource for dating hand planes based on their features. Actually, it is a good all-around hand plane site!
https://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/typing/typing.htm


----------



## dkarleskint

thekctermite said:


> This is an excellent resource for dating hand planes based on their features. Actually, it is a good all-around hand plane site!
> https://home.comcast.net/~rexmill/planes101/typing/typing.htm


Thanks for the link, it has PICTURES, I thought I had them identified correctly... wrong . As the saying goes 1Pix+1000words.

doug


----------



## JackC

Here's another link I use.

http://www.supertool.com/StanleyBG/stan0a.html


----------

